# L18 chain problems



## smilingrick (Jan 6, 2006)

Helppppppppp if possible,
I've been breaking timing chain rails for a few weeks and now i realise that i have no oil pressure at all to the tensioner, i mean NONE! can anybody help me?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

are the oiling jets plugged??


----------

